# Darts Diggin' holes?



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey all,

So I was gone for a week on business(gotta go again next week) while the wife takes care of my frogs. I came home today and they all looked great and she did an awesome job, but i did notice something a little different. It looks like 2 of my auratus' (or moles) dug a hole into the soil right below my GS background and above the netting above the LECA. It looks to go an inch back or so....but i found 2 out of the 3 frogs back in that hole. They dont seem to mind and look happy, but im worried about how far back they COULD dig. Maybe get into the leca....or dig into the back so i'd never find em. So my question is.....what to do about it. Is it normal and i should let them be, or should i vacate them and fill it back up(and put another coco hut or something in there.....

All help is appreciated. I'll include some crappy snapshots too. It is in the corner of the tank as well. Also Humidity is good, around 80-90%

Thanks !


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if they are actually digging holes or if they just find a spot that isn't quite so packed in and move a little bit of soil away to expose a pocket. I have noticed that one of my Yellow Heads has figured this out, though. She likes to occasionally take a little siesta in a small spot just big enough for her under a rock with her head sticking out. It's so cute! Wished I'd have taken a picture!

In my case, there's no danger to the frog where the pocket is, so I'll leave it for her. However, if you think there may be some danger to your frogs, I'd fill it in. Pack it good and keep an eye out...maybe even put a rock partially buried there for a while to deter them if you need to.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IME, many dart frogs, especially auratus and leucs, will dig tunnels. Typically, I think this may be due to a lack of suitable cover.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

thank you all for the answers. Yeah i have lots of hiding places, but i have a spare coco hut i can throw in there and i'll try to pick up a few more plants. I may just fill it in, it looks pretty deep and dont want them to dig in so far they are in danger...hmm


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

My auratus dug a tunnel under a ghost log and they will both cram themselfs in there. The smaller one actually squeezed itself in-between the back of the cocohut and some moss. I'm not sure why they do it, mine have more than adequate hiding spots but they still like to make their own. I would fill in the area they dug out and maybe pack it a little more towards the BG.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Will do. I plan on doing that today, as well as add a coco hut and some more ground cover. Thank you very much !


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

One of my leucs found a nice hole that goes under the wood that I use to separate my land from my pond. I don't know if she dug it out. More likely, it was started by the pothos roots that are growing there. 

I did worry a little at first and then remembered that both the pond and the drainage area are secured with screen. I left it alone because it looks like a very nice hidey spot for them.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah i filled it in today and it looked deep so i figure that would be the safer thing to do. I put another cocohut in there along with a few big leafy ?ficitus?....but there is more hiding spots now....should be ok


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Our frogs dig holes for themselves all the time in the leaf litter....it's a normal, natural thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

